# Just joined muskies inc...



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Now what to do? I paid online and figured I would get an email with my ID#, etc.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Which chapter welcome!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

You probably won't hear from them. You will recieve your membership card in the mail in about three weeks. I've belonged for years and it is a good organization. They have done a lot to get Muskie's in waters that have never had them before. Conservation departments have found that having them in lakes makes for a better fishery. Those who say they eat all the panfish are wrong. We have a lake that has lots of Muskies and the ice fishermen took over 30,000 Jumbo Perch last winter in three weeks.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

30,000 jumbo's? In 3 weeks. That's 1400 plus fish a day. 120 fish an hour, based on a 12 hr day... Must be a typo.


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

No Typo, The Conservation Department had counters at the ramps and there were people from all over. Figure it by 500 to 800 people a day that 2-3 fish each a day. 
In the old days of Hub Caps on vehicles and the limit was 50 people would pack their hub caps with Yellow Perch to get extra fish off the ice. No Foolin!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Definitely a great organization that has done alot for muskie fishing....However, with the growing popularity of the sport, I believe we need either a Muskie Inc. headquarters based out here in the East OR to start a new organization promoting and preserving muskie fishing in this part of the country...Most of our Muskie Inc. monies go straight out to the midwest....Any money that goes into our local waters must be raised through fund raisers such as lure auctions etc. Again, I reiterate that without Muskies Inc., we would not have groups of people coming together in the form of clubs with a common interest....I just think its time an Eastern based organization be formed!


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Definitely a great organization that has done alot for muskie fishing....However, with the growing popularity of the sport, I believe we need either a Muskie Inc. headquarters based out here in the East OR to start a new organization promoting and preserving muskie fishing in this part of the country...Most of our Muskie Inc. monies go straight out to the midwest....Any money that goes into our local waters must be raised through fund raisers such as lure auctions etc. Again, I reiterate that without Muskies Inc., we would not have groups of people coming together in the form of clubs with a common interest....I just think its time an Eastern based organization be formed!


I agree 100%, MI does little for us here in the east and they wright very little about our area in the magazine as well, dont get me wrong MI has done alot for muskie fishing but has forgot about us out east.


----------



## gomez- (Feb 28, 2010)

A annual membership without the magazine mailing is $25, and I wanted to know what that money is used for so I sent an email. The response was a "% goes to Gil Hamm Fund, and general operating expenses and the web site
maintenance and development fees".


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

gomez- said:


> A annual membership without the magazine mailing is $25, and I wanted to know what that money is used for so I sent an email. The response was a "% goes to Gil Hamm Fund, and general operating expenses and the web site
> maintenance and development fees".


.............and 40+ THOUSAND DOLLARS went to Keyes Outdoors for a 2 year advertising campaign.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

1roofmusky said:


> .............and 40+ THOUSAND DOLLARS went to Keyes Outdoors for a 2 year advertising campaign.


That advertisement is the reason I joined!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Like most organizations, over time, money driven diversions usually skew their initial/original focus on whats MOST important. I believe with anything in life, maintaining a good balance of things and appropriate prioritizing is key. 

I have decided not to join my local chapter of M.I. this year for the first time in many years. However, I will continue to donate and contribute to their local causes on a side basis. The causes that effect US directly, the ones most important for US and OUR children.


----------



## gomez- (Feb 28, 2010)

I do not agree with where the money is spent, and I understand people not wanting to join for various valid reasons. I still pay my membership fee every year because my biggest fear is that the state will cut back on the funds that are used to stock muskies, and then all my gear would be useless since I only fish Ohio waters. If there is a large enough number of muskie anglers, its harder for the state to justify the cutbacks. Or at least it gives us a number to show the state saying look how many of us there are. The only way for the state to get a legitimate estimate is to look at Muskies Inc and or Ohio Huskie Muskie. And the MAL of course. Maybe I'm analyzing it a little too much, but this is just how I justify the membership fee every year


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Sorry, just saw this post. I joined the Akron chapter last week. It took a few days, but they will send you an email with member ID and login. Hopefully you received it by now.

Funny thing: As soon as I joined, I stopped catching musky's. I'm working on a 9 day skunking. Starting to feel like the Cleveland Indians batters.


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

It would be funny except that you're not catching fish right now. No connection I'm sure.
I have had years I couldn't buy a fish and others they just kept biting one after another. 
Have a great year.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Muskie wolverine you will like chapter 19 lots of good people. Check out Muskie guys message board


----------

